# Hurricane Ernesto



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I see Ernesto made category one just before scheduled landfall on Yucatan. A little bit of a strange projection as when enters the Gulf, it doesn't bend north but instead follows the coastline on direct path toward DF. Expect a lot of flooding in Campeche, Tobasco, and Vera Cruz. Good news is that doesn't yet project to a hurricane after the Yucatan hit.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, in addition to the storm affecting the Yucatan, and the Gulf states up through much of Veracruz .. Central Mexico is in for a deluge. Puebla, Tlaxcala, Mexico, the D.F. 

National Hurricane Center


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Sometimes those tropical storms, after crossing the Yucatan, fade away to nothing. Let's hope for the best. 
The projectory for this storm, following the Veracruz coastline, is very strange. Meanwhile though, I suggest for anyone on the coastal run to the border to head for the hills, or at best find a comfortable place to party while the winds blow.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I know what hit us yesterday afternoon is not the hurricane, but wow what a storm. About 3 am (or maybe earlier) the winds started to howl. We have 4 windows facing the sea, with no overhang or other protection. We now know that they were not put in with the greatest of care....water poured in underneath the window frames, and all we could do was mop, mop, mop from about 4 am on...The wind finally stopped about 9am, it stayed dark until after 7am, but once the wind died down the water stopped coming in so quickly. It finally stopped raining around noon. Luckily our living area is the opposite side of the room so the stuff that got wet was things to go upstairs for storage, books I already read (not laid out drying), and some pictures not yet hung- also drying....We had no lights, phone or internet, but lights & internet are back up now. We had to pay a guy 100 pesos to fix our lights- he's done it twice before, but it's better than waiting 2-3 days...

The ocean is very high and choppy. The road is a muddy mess; they are actually working on it to pave, but not today ha ha. We spent all day cleaning up- the kitchnen which is a separate building was also full of water....and so my husband smiled at me and said "benvenidos a Mexico amor"


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

good luck.
i hope nature treats you gently.
it sounds like you've already been introduced.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It's now Invest 94E in the Pacific with an 80% chance of becoming a storm again. I just hope it waits till after my flight out of Manzanillo tomorrow


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

edgeee said:


> good luck.
> i hope nature treats you gently.
> it sounds like you've already been introduced.


Well we came at the start of the rainy season, our neighbors/friends tell us it's the hottest time, the buggy-est time, the angriest ocean time, so hey, it seems like lovely times ahead. It's like when I was a kid and I had stuff on my plate I didn't like- I ate it first so I could enjoy the rest of my dinner. (still do that ha ha). But it's not raining now, & if it stays dry thru tomorrow (fingers crossed) hubby can put the silicon around the window frames and we'll be back in business. 

We also hear that Oct here is amazing- the sea is like glass, the weather "fresco", so we are looking forward to that!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> Well we came at the start of the rainy season, our neighbors/friends tell us it's the hottest time, the buggy-est time, the angriest ocean time, so hey, it seems like lovely times ahead. It's like when I was a kid and I had stuff on my plate I didn't like- I ate it first so I could enjoy the rest of my dinner. (still do that ha ha). But it's not raining now, & if it stays dry thru tomorrow (fingers crossed) hubby can put the silicon around the window frames and we'll be back in business.
> 
> We also hear that Oct here is amazing- the sea is like glass, the weather "fresco", so we are looking forward to that!


You are almost through the rainy season, maybe another month or so. Inland, the hottest months are at the end of the dry season in May and June. Once the rains start it cools off significantly. The coast maybe a different.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

We got the remnants of Ernesto yesterday here in Morelia, it just rained steadily and fairly heavily all day. (I had a downtown meeting at noon, and the guy in my usual parking lot who knows us said, "Disfruta la famosa clima de Morelia!") This morning is cool and dry. Our hottest months are April and May, then it cools considerably when the rains start May/June. Dry season doesn't start until November here.

No traffic here this morning as the whole country awaits the 8:00 a.m. start of Mexico vs. Brazil for the gold. Even the dogs are quiet.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We just sort of got socked in but not sure if Ernesto or the Pacific storm which seems to have even wider distribution. What ever it is we seem to be in for a week of it.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You are almost through the rainy season, maybe another month or so. Inland, the hottest months are at the end of the dry season in May and June. Once the rains start it cools off significantly. The coast maybe a different.


Well we got here the first week of June sopart of of the hot season, altho gotta say I didn't notice any difference in July- but maybe cause it hardly rained in July except at nite. This month it seems to be super hot, then some days are cooler. Right before this storm it was so hot it felt like I was being pushed into the ground. The nites are always hot; we have a fan all nite blowing across the bed. We have decided to wait on an AC & see how it goes. Altho I have trouble sleeping at nite, my hammock gives me the best naps, rain or shine, heat or cool. 

OH! Mexico just got a second goal!! I gotta run out to the road where the workers are paving and tell them!:clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> OH! Mexico just got a second goal!! I gotta run out to the road where the workers are paving and tell them!:clap2:



¡¡¡Viva México!!! They just won the Gold Medal with a final score of 2 - 1.


----------

